# why are my PMs going to the outbox and not the sent box?



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

anyone know the reason for this? does this mean they have actually sent or are they "pending"?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They go to the outbox until they are read ,then they go to the sent box.


----------



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

ah ok.
thanks for that...
learn something new everyday


----------

